# Can CUP and LCUP be added together?



## TBipp (Jun 5, 2021)

We have 900 CUP that expire in February 2022 and 360 LCUP which expire this September.  I saw a stay that requires 1200 points in November.  Can I combine my CUP and LCUP and make the reservation now?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 5, 2021)

No. The LCUP reservation must be made 60 days out or less. The only thing you could do is reserve a partial stay with the CUP points and then try to add on with LCUP as you get through the deadline. I have a few LCUP points leftover this year -- they're going to go "poof" because about all I could do is one night in Aspen. LCUP is always a crap shoot, and should generally be considered "lucky if anything works out."


----------



## TBipp (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you Scoop!  Onto Plan B.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 6, 2021)

TBipp said:


> We have 900 CUP that expire in February 2022 and 360 LCUP which expire this September.  I saw a stay that requires 1200 points in November.  Can I combine my CUP and LCUP and make the reservation now?


Is it possible to use LCUP points that expire in September for a November reservation?


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 6, 2021)

*I suggest that that  YES (maybe)  you can do what you propose to do,* and in my experiance  it all depends on the actual dates of  the November check in date  that you want, the date that the LCUP points expire, and if on the last day of* "before 60 days out" *that the November date is still available in the system for you to book . 

 In other words it depends on the date your LCUP points expire and the date of the November reservation and availability.   on the last day (or before)  in September that your LCUP points expire , and if your November reservation is within 60 days of that LCUP Expiration date, then I believe that  you could make a reservation using a combination of the LCUP and CUP points. (if you can wait that long) (and if then the dates you wanted in Nov are still available and within 60 days of you making the reservation. 

*EXAMPLE:*  Say the LCUP points are good until late or Mid September, say 15 SEP 2021 as an example ?, Thus if the NOV reservation is going to be with in /60 days of 15 SEP ( and thus before 15 Nov or so) and you indicate to the system you want to make an LCUP reservation,  I believe that the reservation  system will first take all the (still good) LCUP points available, then take the remainder needed from the CUP points available.  The system is, and has been, for me, very good at always taking points in the proper order of what's best for the member. , i.e. the oldest points first.  Assuming all the dates are within the rules also. 

*SO, I would call MEMBER SERVICES  at  888-619-2988* (Not Owner Services) as soon as you can (Monday morning),  and   ask them if you can do what your proposing.  But only if the LCUP points you are  proposing  to use will be and are still good within 60 days out  before the date of the November   reservation date that you want   and have not yet expired in September.

  ( so the later your LCUP points expire in September determines how late in November you can make a reservation (during September)... if somethings still available  for November in September,  and if you have a combination of September  LCUP Points and 2022 CUP points.   

Perry


----------



## TBipp (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for your help.  These points came with a unit just purchased (and, of course, Hyatt waited until the very last day to post the new unit and its points to our account and that was Friday) so my usual planning is doing some mental stretching.  My newly purchased points are Week 11 and expire September 11 (I'm trying to figure out why they expire 09-11 as Week 11 started March 14 this year.)  We already have November 7-14 reserved with CUP and want to add some days onto the front of that week with LCUP we received with this purchase.  From your analysis, if the days are still available on September 2, 3 or 4, we could reserve those days if they are available.  From the schedule, we may need to pay for one evening (Saturday) as a connector to the week we reserved starting November 7.


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 8, 2021)

*Well I think you got it. !  Hope it works out for you. *

 and P.S.  just which Hyatt residence club are you speaking of ? Depending on the club your staying at, someone here on the forum may be able to give you their opinion or experience on the likely hood of availability at that time at that resort. 

* I own a week 11 also, at HMSS and my HRPP points began on 3-14-2021 and move to CUP on 9-17-2021.  However if the points are LCUP from the prior year they would have began LCUP on 3-14-2021 and will EXPIRE on 9-10-2021.  !  So your points must be LCUP points!  That's probably what it is.  So sign into your Hyatt account on line and look at your account summary.  I bet you have LCUP points that came from 2020.  If that's  so,  then  what happened to the HRPP points that the unit should have received on 3-14-2021.  Did the prior owner use them before the sale to you, or did you use them  ?   *


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 8, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Is it possible to use LCUP points that expire in September for a November reservation?


*YES it is !  *It depends how late in November the reservation will be and how late in SEP the points expire.  i.e. if the points expire late in SEP then you could book a stay late in NOV.  as long as you make the reservation before the points expire in September.    The New LCUP reservation using LCUP points just needs to be with in 60 days of Check in.  i.e. you just need to make a booking with LCUP before they expire and that reservations can be as far out as 60 days from when you make the reservation.

*So "the LCUP **Expiration** date"  is  a* "*USE BY DATE"  **to make a reservation for a stay that is no  further out than 60 days from when you make the reservation. * *In **other words: *  *the actual stay can then begin  up to 60 days  or less from the reservation date.  OR again, the  **check in date** can be no more than 60 days from the reservation date.   And the reservation date must be on or before the LCUP points expiration date. 

I have  completed  many LCUP reservations just minutes before midnight Eastern Time (like 11:58PM) on the expiration date of the LCUP points.  But if the system is flaky at the time your cutting it that close you can easily loose your points because the system is usually messed up and can not, or will not complete or confirm the reservation.   So all you can do  then is maybe do a screen print to back up your story, and then call Owner Services first thing the next business day and plead you case !!  Or better yet, do not, literally wait untill the last minute to use any of your points, especially on a Saturday night (Now that Member services is closed on Sundays).  *


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks @PerryKing .
Appreciate the wisdom.


----------



## TBipp (Jun 8, 2021)

As it turns out, I used my CUP for 4 nights Tues-Friday at Windward Pointe.  I'm paying to stay Saturday night as I have a 7 day Sunday to Sunday stay.  Windward is booking up fast for that week, and I could not even get a Member discount (30%) for Saturday night.  I paid the 10% off World of Hyatt member rate.  So, I have 360 LCUP that may not be used; however, I'm happy as I inherited 2200 LCUP and was able to reserve a July week and rent it for more than the annual maintenance fee even though it was a short notice rental.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 8, 2021)

TBipp said:


> ...  Windward is booking up fast for that week, and I could not even get a Member discount (30%) for Saturday night.  ...



I didn't know resorts gave (HRC) member discounts for paid stays. Is this only at Windward Pt, and for their owners?  Thx!


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jun 8, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> I didn't know resorts gave (HRC) member discounts for paid stays. Is this only at Windward Pt, and for their owners?  Thx!


It is my understanding all the resorts.  Once logged into clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com, click on "Vacation Options", then "Discounted Reservations", then find the section "Owner discount reservations".  It states "As a Hyatt Residence Club member, you enjoy special rates at any Club location" and then you can "tap here for complete instructions" on how to get these discounted reservations.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 8, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> It is my understanding all the resorts.  Once logged into clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com, click on "Vacation Options", then "Discounted Reservations", then find the section "Owner discount reservations".  It states "As a Hyatt Residence Club member, you enjoy special rates at any Club location" and then you can "tap here for complete instructions" on how to get these discounted reservations.


Thanks!
I'll probably not use this option in the near future, as I have more than enuf timeshare weeks altogether to use each year , but good to know it is an option.  

I could suggest it to my girl friends who rarely commit in advance on timeshare timelines. They wanted to go to Carmel last year, but I had other plans for my points. Price might be still too rich tho, even with discount.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 9, 2021)

TBipp said:


> As it turns out, I used my CUP for 4 nights Tues-Friday at Windward Pointe.  I'm paying to stay Saturday night as I have a 7 day Sunday to Sunday stay.  Windward is booking up fast for that week, and I could not even get a Member discount (30%) for Saturday night.  I paid the 10% off World of Hyatt member rate.  So, I have 360 LCUP that may not be used; however, I'm happy as I inherited 2200 LCUP and was able to reserve a July week and rent it for more than the annual maintenance fee even though it was a short notice rental.


I think that it’s against club rules to rent out a reserved unit other than the unit/week that you actually own! That takes away inventory from other club members and gives it to the general public.


----------



## Kal (Jun 9, 2021)

Actually, you can rent the CUP unit to "friends and family".  Sometimes a person acquires "new friends".


----------



## TBipp (Jun 9, 2021)

The room discount is 30% for HRC members if the resort has rooms available.


----------



## dmelcher13 (Jun 9, 2021)

ivywag said:


> I think that it’s against club rules to rent out a reserved unit other than the unit/week that you actually own! That takes away inventory from other club members and gives it to the general public.



100% Agree!


----------



## ivywag (Jun 10, 2021)

Kal said:


> Actually, you can rent the CUP unit to "friends and family".  Sometimes a person acquires "new friends".


Still works against the other owners for personal benefit and is a violation of Club rules.  Rent out the unit that you own!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

Hard disagree. With the "use it or lose it" nature of the system, if someone finds themselves in a bind I would never begrudge them grabbing a week someplace pleasant and renting it to a coworker or what-have-you. We have occupancy certificates for that reason.

This is so minor an issue as to not be worth considering. I'd be much happier if the average owner understood the system better so that they could enjoy it more. I wish I had a dollar for every time I've heard, "Oh I had one but couldn't figure out how to make it work."


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2021)

ivywag said:


> Still works against the other owners for personal benefit and is a violation of Club rules.  Rent out the unit that you own!!


That would mean I couldn't provide the CUP unit to a married daughter with a last name different from my HRC account  owner name.  When a HRC member obtains a guest certificate, Hyatt never questions the transaction but only needs the guest's contact information so they can send them the confirmation for the unit.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 10, 2021)

ScoopLV said:


> Hard disagree. With the "use it or lose it" nature of the system, if someone finds themselves in a bind I would never begrudge them grabbing a week someplace pleasant and renting it to a coworker or what-have-you. We have occupancy certificates for that reason.
> 
> This is so minor an issue as to not be worth considering. I'd be much happier if the average owner understood the system better so that they could enjoy it more. I wish I had a dollar for every time I've heard, "Oh I had one but couldn't figure out how to make it work."


We’ve been members for 21 years and understand the system quite well.  


Kal said:


> That would mean I couldn't provide the CUP unit to a married daughter with a last name different from my HRC account  owner name.  When a HRC member obtains a guest certificate, Hyatt never questions the transaction but only needs the guest's contact information so they can send them the confirmation for the unit.


No, it doesn’t mean that at all.  It means that you can’t RENT it simply for your own profit. Otherwise owners might snatch up great inventory just to rent for their own profit while taking the unit away from other Club members who might want to trade from it.  It’s clearly against Club rules although many do it.  You see these units on EBay often.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

ivywag said:


> No, it doesn’t mean that at all.  It means that you can’t RENT it simply for your own profit. Otherwise owners might snatch up great inventory just to rent for their own profit while taking the unit away from other Club members who might want to trade from it.  It’s clearly against Club rules although many do it.  You see these units on EBay often.



There isn't going to be a whole heap of "profit." Paying away the maintenance fees? Sure. But if people could buy, reserve, rent and reliably turn a profit, timeshare salesmen would be pounding on that fact all day, every day, and they've have charts and documentation to back that up.

"If you don't get on this bandwagon, you have a screw loose. This is FREE MONEY. Look at these charts! Look at these happy owners making their easy profits! Sign here!"

No, it's usually people who got thrown a curve-ball by life.


----------



## bdh (Jun 10, 2021)

ScoopLV said:


> No, it's usually people who got thrown a curve-ball by life.



Unfortunately there is a small contingent of HRC owners that rent for profit.  They reserve a HSH studio for 4 nights and rent them to the public on Ebay - with Key West having the highest nightly hotel rates in the US right now, the Ebay renters are making money.  Besides being against the HRC rules, it takes a 7 day 2 bedroom unit out of play for an HRC member that wants to stay at HSH.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2021)

And they wouldn't let me even breathe a WORD about rentals when I was selling there. Go figure. Still can't be all that many people, relative to the total number who are legitimately using and trading. 

Also, my maintenance fee is $1500 per night, so that's going to chew into any profits. The management people are pretty good about sussing people who game the system and tweaking the rules. I don't worry about it. (But to be fair, I also don't stay in many Hyatts. Mostly II for me. But I'll be going to Carmel as often as possible because that's the most "wow" one of them all for me. Especially when I've lived in Key West, Las Vegas and soon Hawaii my entire life.)


----------



## boraxo (Mar 7, 2022)

I now have 280 LCUP from a cancelled rez and my regular 1880 that just posted from my Feb 2023 week. 

So if I understand correctly I can combine the points for a July reservation, but I will not be able to book it until 60 days out. Is that right? Otherwise I think the LCUP will go to waste as there is very little inventory within driving distance that I can book with 280 points.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 7, 2022)

boraxo said:


> I now have 280 LCUP from a cancelled rez and my regular 1880 that just posted from my Feb 2023 week.
> 
> So if I understand correctly I can combine the points for a July reservation, but I will not be able to book it until 60 days out. Is that right? Otherwise I think the LCUP will go to waste as there is very little inventory within driving distance that I can book with 280 points.



Yes, if you can get a reservation within 60 days out it should pull from LCUP first.  It tries to used the oldest points first as long as they are eligible.


----------

